# new TiVo experience won't show device - transfer from computer desktop plus



## Papzi (Jul 19, 2005)

I purchased the VOX for the Bolt and updated to the new tivo experience! Yeah! Now, I am not able to find my TiVo Desktop Plus on the bolt. Boo! My desktop sees the Tivo and I am able to transfer to the desktop, but the TiVo Bolt only shows "Devices" but not showing anything. The TiVo only shows "Devices" when using Beacon, not Bonjour. Before the new tivo experience, I would see my desktop on the Now Playing menu. Now, nothing.

Any fixes for this issue? How do I transfer my recording to the TiVo? PyTivo doesn't work either now.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

You can not transfer recordings from a computer to a TiVo running Hydra. No direct work around, you can still move files from the TiVo to your computer with TiVo Desktop, PYTiVo, or kmttg. kmttg can also decrypt them so that you can stream them back to your TiVo from your computer using Plex. You setup the Plex server on your computer and use the Plex app on your TiVo.


----------



## Papzi (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay... I am trying out Plex. Thanks for the suggestion. Any suggestion to allow .tivo recordings to be viewed on Plex, or do I need to convert everything? MPEG4 or .H264, which is best?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> You can not transfer recordings from a computer to a TiVo running Hydra. No direct work around, you can still move files from the TiVo to your computer with TiVo Desktop, PYTiVo, or kmttg. kmttg can also decrypt them so that you can stream them back to your TiVo from your computer using Plex. You setup the Plex server on your computer and use the Plex app on your TiVo.


Jusy FYI pyTivo Desktop also has decrypt option.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Jusy FYI pyTivo Desktop also has decrypt option.


Right, you'd figure Plex would be able to decrypt and stream tivo files, but NO!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

foghorn2 said:


> Right, you'd figure Plex would be able to decrypt and stream tivo files, but NO!


kmttg has it which serves a similar purpose as pyTiVo Desktop. But Plex is nothing like pyTiVo Desktop or kmttg. So I wouldn't expect it to have TiVo decryption.

And besides with kmttg the entire process can be automated with no intervention from the user.

So kmttg decrypts it automatically and puts the resulting file in a folder. Then Plex automatically scans that folder and associates the metadata for it.

So then when you view it from a device running Plex, all the shows are organized by episode name, number, and season. With a description of each episode. As well as info about the resolution, audio format, and number of audio channels. As well as cover art, poster art, and theme music for each show that plays when viewing the episode/season list for each show.


----------

